# Pup with diarrhoea



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I took possession of my new GSD bitch pup on 11th June...

She's was just short of 3 months old.

In the first week or two she suffered from diarrhoea... very loose - spattering.

The food is the same as she had at the breeders, as is the quantity/feeding times etc..

I put it down to change of circumstance/location... also she had worms...

I wormed her then and also two weeks later...

I starved her a day..and it was still there...

I did the rice and chicken, nice and light etc..and it was still there...

I gave her pro-kolin and she seemed to get better..

She then started to solid up ..and everything was great...

However, in the last 24 hours, she's at it again. I heard her stomach rumbling/gurlgling yesterday afternoon and her crap was loose...

I've just come home from night duty at 4am, and there's 4 large puddles of diarrheoa in the yard...so she's at it again....#-o

I worry about her health, as she's quite a lithe slim animal..and puts weight on, but slowly. She's very active when she's active, but sleeps as she should in between. She's drinking enough, her eyes and gums seem ok. She has a great appetite and loves her food...

I'm also sick of mopping stinking puddles of crap up....:-& 

Any advice, thoughts and opinions...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have any answers for you but you would be better off putting this in the Diet and Health forum!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

You're absolutely right Bob..

I've posted it there instead.

MODS please delete this one..

Sorry..:-({|=


----------

